# The Reluctant Babushka



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

My cousin had a most ridiculously random moment the other day:










Her dog, Lucy, is such a sweetheart.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 

OMG!!! She looks like my baba!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Awww...poor baby!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

You should see some of the comments on her Facebook.

Her BF: "My poor puppy. And you didn't even give her a beer? She deserved something better than just a milkbone after torture."


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I WOULD say poor baby.... but I've definitely done this before.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

LMAO! :lol: i almost spit my morning coffee all over my computer very funny!! but i must admit i am guilty of it too !!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> :shock:
> 
> OMG!!! She looks like my baba!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

this is gonna make me giggle all day


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I thought it would be funny to include Zoey - but she wasn't going for it at all. Maybe it's because I woke her up. Maybe it's because I tried to put a scarf on her. Maybe it's because it's a snow day & I'm home when I should be at work. *Poor, poor baby* :lol: 
Oh well...thank goodness for "paint"


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I thought it would be funny to include Zoey - but she wasn't going for it at all. Maybe it's because I woke her up. Maybe it's because I tried to put a scarf on her. Maybe it's because it's a snow day & I'm home when I should be at work. *Poor, poor baby* :lol:
> Oh well...thank goodness for "paint"


I just snorted coffee out my nose.
:shock: 
ROTFLMAO :lol:

OMG!!! That face!!!
She totally looks like a baba!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoey ALWAYS has the best faces. She is too funny, I bet you can sit next to her for 5 minutes without laughing PJM! :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

You are a paint Mastah my friend


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Well... I've done something similar... :roll: 
Gawd I can't believe i'm posting this...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> Gawd I can't believe i'm posting this...


 :shock: 
I can't believe it either.
:shock: 
I have so many things I want to say I am speechless.
:shock: 
LMLily-whiteAO! :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: So cute!
Quilled1, I bet you thought you were just starting a cute thread to give us a good laugh. Little did you know... :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Phahahahaha we can't help it! we're canadian


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

pooka dotted said:


> Well... I've done something similar... :roll:
> Gawd I can't believe i'm posting this...


:shock: LMAO :shock: 
was this a result of drunk chicken, beer and double-doubles? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I've done something similar... :roll:
> ...


 :lol:
You'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

What...
wha-
I...
just...
okay you're going to think I'm weird for this being my first reaction, but...what did you do to your hair??? :shock:

And it's quite alright, I knew the risks when I posted it (one could even say that's _why_ I posted it...)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

it was nice to see a Russian word in the title


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Well it was one of those rubber ball thingers filled with air...that broke.. and well.. i crammed it onto my head :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Naturally.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> Well it was one of those rubber ball thingers filled with air...that broke.. and well.. i crammed it onto my head :roll:


Well of course you did :roll: 
We would have all done the same....right?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was one of those rubber ball thingers filled with air...that broke.. and well.. i crammed it onto my head :roll:
> ...


That is the rule. If it's rubber & it breaks & you can fit it on your head...then you HAVE TO.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

PJM said:


> Quilled1 said:
> 
> 
> > pooka dotted said:
> ...


I am _not_ putting a condom on my head....probably... :?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Quilled1 said:


> I am _not_ putting a condom on my head....probably... :?


I think if you put a condom onto your head you'd have bigger problems to worry about :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> If it's rubber & it breaks





pooka dotted said:


> I think if you put a condom onto your head you'd have bigger problems to worry about :lol:


Besides the obvious mental issues involved, I already have one furry baby (2 if you count my boyfriend....), I don't need another! :|


----------

